
50 shades of C++ - Nicolai Josuttis - Meeting C++ 2018 Closing Keynote - cyber1
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9-_TLTdLGtc
======
pjmlp
I guess now it is really time to admit that the complexity budget is
completely gone and ISO C++ is in debt.

I was already on the border regarding SFINAE and CTAD with its deduction
guides, but do confess that it wasn't clear to me how bad the language puzzles
have gotten.

